

How Many Method Calls to Display a Page using Rails? (3rd subhead) - danso
http://www.sitepoint.com/three-rubyconf-surprises/

======
awj
Before this conversation spirals out of control, note that this is method
calls to _boot rails from scratch_ and "Display a Page". The method call count
to answer the request itself would be an interesting number, but I'm not as
concerned about the work involved in starting the server.

~~~
clintonb11
I'm glad you said something. I was about to freak out a bit...

